# Turtlebeach Z2's are horrible



## 1nf3rn0x (Apr 6, 2012)

My little brother bought a pair of Turtlebeach Z2's for $100 (overpriced here in au) anyways back to the story. Before he had some crappy logitech headset which managed to last him a year until he said he needed something better, it still works till this date, but after a week with the Z2's the left speaker shat itself. Returned got a new pair, 2 weeks later the speakers now only play treble and no bass, speakers shat themselves again. Returned again and 1 and a half weeks later left speaker shat itself again and mic died. EB is no longer willing to return this unit and they said they've had so much trouble with it.

Just a warning for anybody buying this certain model, try and steer clear.


----------



## Phusius (Apr 6, 2012)

Audio Technica ATH-AD700 or Sennheiser HD 558.

Only two headphones I will use for the rest of my life.  All else is a waste of your brains audio processing function.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Apr 6, 2012)

I have myself a Logitech G35 and it's lasted me a year and a bit now no problems..


----------



## Kreij (Apr 6, 2012)

> EB is no longer willing to return this unit and they said they've had so much trouble with it.



Then they should give him a full refund so he can buy something else. Regardless of the manufacturer, EB is the one selling the product and if it is still within their warranty period should honor it.


----------



## Phusius (Apr 6, 2012)

G35 isn't bad, I used to own one.  If you ever plan to upgrade though just get a desktop mic and some nice stereo sound.  I love my ath-ad700's.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Apr 6, 2012)

I've only used turtlebeaches once or twice, and the build quality was not what I expected. Imagine Nextech headphones(the $10 wired ones from wal-mart), with cushions. The audio quality was decent though.


----------



## illli (Apr 6, 2012)

ha no idea turtle beach was still around.


----------



## deathhorse (Apr 6, 2012)

they do look cheap. But i got an old pair of the xbox 360 headsets by turtle beach. XL1's i think and the feel good as well as sound good. The major drawback or con I have is that the USB cable is very cheap and thin. I have had to repair my own headset because of this.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Apr 6, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Then they should give him a full refund so he can buy something else. Regardless of the manufacturer, EB is the one selling the product and if it is still within their warranty period should honor it.



They told us that we must now refer to the manufacturer (turtlebeach) on our own to now get a new pair. Ill go down to eb soon an see if i can aquire a refund since if this keeps happening to the unit there is no point inveven asking for a new one.


----------



## Anath (Apr 6, 2012)

I have also had similar trouble with turtlebeach. I bought three different pairs from newegg. Each pair had the same problem, the left side of the headphones did not work properly. I tested four different headphones and for whatever reason the turtle beach all shared the same problem. By the time i got the third one I didnt send it back because I had already spent 70 in shipping to RMA the ones i had already received. I will never recommend their products or sell them at my store.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Apr 7, 2012)

EB would not give a refund, instead gave my little bro a new one again, yay it will be dead within a week.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Apr 9, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> EB would not give a refund, instead gave my little bro a new one again, yay it will be dead within a week.



oh wow... you should defiantly  insist on a FULL refund should they crap out again.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Apr 14, 2012)

Yep as expected, they shit themselves again now with the left ear piece intermittently cutting out and then playing sound again. Trying to now get a full refund for my brother instead of a new one.
-___-


----------



## NinkobEi (Apr 14, 2012)

Phusius said:


> Audio Technica ATH-AD700 or Sennheiser HD 558.
> 
> Only two headphones I will use for the rest of my life.  All else is a waste of your brains audio processing function.



QFT -at least when it comes to $100 'phones


----------

